# Stocking 65g



## vegs (May 6, 2014)

This is my first saltwater tank so im looking for suggestions on what to stock with. So far i have a bonded pair of clowns, a cleaner shrimp and a peppermint shrimp, along with some soft corals. I was thinking of getting either a carpenter wrasse or a fairy wrasse, not sure which one yet though. I also want some sort of "large" fish. Since its a 65g probably cant get anything big. Im open to suggestions. (not sure if this should be in fish and coral or general marine, apologies if its the wrong section)

Thanks, Christian.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

This is the fun part of setting up a tank.

You should think about a theme with the tank.

A pygmy angel dominant tank would be cool. Or a tank with mostly schooling fish (anthias etc..>).

There is a book called "saltwater aquarium models" that suggest certain setups. 

I have it if you want to borrow it. Fairly cheap in amazon though.


----------



## vegs (May 6, 2014)

I was looking into dwarf angels but they all still seem to be too big for my tank. I was looking into single spot foxface, but again i think its too big so ill probably just stick with a wrasse and some gobies.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Dwarf angels in a 65g tank should be fine.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

A pair of pygmy cherubs, venustus, colini, multifasciata would be fine in a 65, just don't try to mix them and if you can, introduce them at the same time, or use a breeder box while they get to know one another and try to introduce a smaller second individual.


----------



## vegs (May 6, 2014)

Okay, thanks for all the info. Think im going to wait for boxing day to get any fish since they seem to get a pretty good discount. If you have any other suggestions for fish let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

A Kole Tang should be good for your 65. Bellenies are a lot of fun and they sort of interact with you and make cute eye contacts. Midas blenny or starry blenny are my favorites. If you like blue schooling fish, then you could add a small school of chromis, and with the tang in there, there is a good chance that they'll feel the need to school.


----------



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a 65 gallon and have gone through the same process within the last year. This is what seems to be working for me (and a few failures)....3 blue green chromis (we really like them- although one of them somehow got into the overflow and its now its home), a mated pair of clowns, Kauderns Cardinal, Coral Beauty(it's like a fighter plane or a policeman). Although I really like the fish on retrospect I think I would have a larger tank for this one), a Kole Tang (first one got sick-died, but I really like this fish), so I got a second one that was really small and it's doing well. A diamond watchman goby. I haven't had any luck with the Royal Gramma although a beautiful fish. All inhabitants are doing well, colourful and interesting


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*Purple firefish*

purple firefish are cool and reasonably priced...

Tim


----------

